# A month ago I asked on another website if anyone would send us scrap lumber



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

So me and the vets could use it to cut up and glue things together since it cost so much for timber to do.

Here are the two projects we did.

I did the vase and the vet did the bowl.

I just had to tell the vet how proud I was of how well they did on the project



















Here is the vets bowl



















If anyone else may have scrap lumber they do not want we sure could use it for gluing up like this. I am sorry to say you would have to pay shipping also. I do not remember what a USPS 12×12x5 flat rate box would cost. We could use any woods.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice turnings


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Very cool Arlin!! How are they finished?


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Where you located?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Any certain thicknesses you are looking for or does it matter? I have a bunch pf scrap maple thinner than 3/4 and i usually need at least 3/4.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Nicely done, on all fronts, Arlin!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

The finish

I sanded to 800g and then put my personal mixture of 25% BLO, 50% Shellec, 20% Wipe on Poly and then thinner for the other 5%

I wipe it on and then run the lathe to 1800rpm and buff until it does not feel sticky. Another coat really applies well since it does not take much of the other coat off at all.

The woods were walnut, maple and a piece of Red Ceder we had only one to use and it looked really nice with it.

If anyone is interested in mailing me scraps please PM me and I will give it to you and HIGHLY appreciated.

I will take a picture of how we glued up the stuff tomorrow when I go back to the shop


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Where you located?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Council Bluffs, Iowa


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Any certain thicknesses you are looking for or does it matter? I have a bunch pf scrap maple thinner than 3/4 and i usually need at least 3/4.
> 
> - SMP


Any thickness even to 1/8" up to 16/4 if you wish.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Arlin, There is no such thing as scrap timber JUST timber that one hasn't found a use for and SIR, you & your mate have turned out a couple of beautiful pieces of useful woodworking art. 
Top marks!!!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice turning Arlin.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Arlin - are you planning to go to Handworks in Amana in September? I live in the QC and I could load a lot of scrap wood up for you and meet you there.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Earl

I have not driven since I was in the bombing but 4 times in the last week to the senior center learning how to carve and the heated pool.

So I am sorry buddy I live about 100 miles or so away from there.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Any certain thicknesses you are looking for or does it matter? I have a bunch pf scrap maple thinner than 3/4 and i usually need at least 3/4.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


If you can message an address to send to I'll box up some maple scraps and try and send next week.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone I will tell they (More then one person was in, in the glue ups) and how you like the turning.

I hope to show you more in the future.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Really fine Arlin, what a wonderful idea.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice bowls! Are you still making pens with the Vets, as well?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Yes once in a while when a new person or someone would like to make another one. It is getting harder and harder to get them since the cost keeps going up.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Really fine Arlin, what a wonderful idea.
> Big smile,
> Mads
> 
> - mafe


It is Soooooooo nice to talk to you again my friend. How is it going over the pond with you??


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I love the turnings Arlin and it's a great thing you've got going there! Please PM me an address. I don't think I have a lot to send right now but if it's not enough to fill a box, I'll send it when the box gets full.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Yes once in a while when a new person or someone would like to make another one. It is getting harder and harder to get them since the cost keeps going up.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


OK, PM me your address. I seem to have lost it since the last shipment. Do you need the whole pen kits, or blanks, or both?


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Arlin;

awesome all the way around….

please PM me your address and I will get a box of scraps out in the next week.

Bill in MI


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd like to see a pic of how the glue-ups went.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for wanting to mail the scrap wood to us.

My main objective was to brag about his bowl tho.

Thanks everyone


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

This is scraps of how we glued up the bowl/vase




























And this is how it was done.


----------

